# Jaguar Mansion 2012



## Judderman62 (Aug 27, 2012)

Good morning Ladies and Gentle people.
Well I managed to get my pics from this place edited last night
whittling them down from 250 images to around 120 in
the process.

Shots were taken over two visits - first one a few months back with
Zero 81 and second visit a few weeks back solo.

It is deteriorating at quite an alarming rate now which is a shame
as I liked this place lots.

It's most recent use was as a Wedding Venue/hotel.
It'll be nigh on impossible to make this report massively
different as it's been visited so many times now, but I will
try and throw in the odd image that others haven't
and hopefully a slightly different take on some.

-
1
-





-
2
-
Like the place in Runcorn this had lots of different wallpaper
-










-
3
-




-
4
-




-
5
-




-
6
-




-
7
-




-
8
-




-
9
-




-
10
-




-
11
-




-
12
-




-
13
-




-
14
-




-
15
-




-
16
-




-
17
-
Down in the wine cellar
-




-
18
-
I felt the laundry service could use an upgrade
_




-
19
-




-
20
-




-
more to follow ........​


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 27, 2012)

_
21
-




-
22
-




-
23
-




-
I always loved the look of the XJS 
-
24
-




-
25
-




-
26
-
Lets Head into the ballroom
-




-
27
-




-
28
-




-
29
-




-
30
-
Back in the main building
-




-
31
-




-
and lastly just a couple of before and after shots between my two visits to show the deterioration.
-
32
-
Going, going
-







-
33
annnnd gone 
-







-
I like this place lots and saddened to see it going downhill so quickly. Nice relaxed mooch.​


----------



## corn_flake88 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice find! Great photos too


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 27, 2012)

as per [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=23546"]this post[/ame] - it seems to have collapsed even more.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 28, 2012)

Dont look like it will last much longer,superb report & photos.Wonder why the cars aint been nicked yet?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 28, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Wonder why the cars aint been nicked yet?



I think the location of the cars within the site prevents it quite well...thankfully!


----------



## Pen15 (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks a great site and well done on capturing the place through the images !


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 28, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> I think the location of the cars within the site prevents it quite well...thankfully!



Good,but fittings seem to have gone from the house.


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 28, 2012)

yes it would indeed take some doing to get at the cars and remove them.

shame the rate at which the place is deteriorating


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks for the comments folks


----------



## sonyes (Aug 28, 2012)

Enjoyed this place myself mate, excellent pics!!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 28, 2012)

Super pictures , thanks for sharing .


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 28, 2012)

really nice..and good to see some more different shots,,,must get myself up there some time..


----------



## Jet48 (Aug 28, 2012)

Seems such a shame, looks like those ornate ceiling decorations wont survive much longer.
Good pics Thanks


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> really nice..and good to see some more different shots,,,must get myself up there some time..



errrr you better do it last weekend then ... it's becoming more of a death trap by the week if not day 

Lemme know if you come up and I'll meet up with you if you like - it's only around 30 mins or so form me and be nice to meet you 

Bring a hard hat


----------



## Fury161 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for posting judderman62, would love to see this amazing looking place before its lost forever.


----------



## theone666 (Sep 10, 2012)

I notice the banister rail at the top of the stairs has been vandalised? Since then the sinking floor and wall have all collapsed into the paneled room


----------



## imyimyimy (Sep 12, 2012)

The jags were awesome!.. Great explore


----------

